# Against all odds, our lost bird returned to us



## falonso (Nov 28, 2012)

My wife and I live in the Chicago area, and on Thanksgiving morning our pet cockatiel, Tango, flew out the window. We were horrified, and we were able to track him down only to see him chased out of sight by a hawk. We were left not knowing if he was dead or alive, until Sunday when we got a call. Through a bunch of one-in-a-million shots bundled into one, we were able to get our bird back. A guest at a local Hotel had found him frozen and motionless in the parking garage and nursed him back to health.

Here was the full version of the story: Tango's Thanksgiving Adventure | Living with my Wife

I hope you like the story, and I hope it helps anyone who has lost a bird to not give up.

EDIT::

I hope someone liked it. I made a video version of the story in case anyone is interested, I tried to make at least a little visually interesting so it has some footage us trying to get Tango out of the tree and him at 8 weeks. Let me know if you like it.


----------



## SusieH (Dec 4, 2012)

An amazing story! You must be so relieved to get him back.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

What a wonderful story Thank you for sharing your happiness....


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww what a lovely ending to your story. Tango is one tough bird


----------

